# kSim - 3x3x3 simulator & toolkit



## Kirjava (Jun 18, 2013)

Justin Jaffray mentioned that someone should make a simulator designed with slice based methods in mind. I started making a simple LSE sim and it kinda just grew from there - I tried to put all my 3x3x3 tools in one place.

Notable features; 

Custom keymapping
Slice moves
Algtyper-esque move logging
Full Acube.js input support
Facelet definitions
Algorithm input
Algorithm translation
Macro support
Case Trainer
Visualcube output
Many customisation options
Solve Replays

There are a few parameters you can use to set default configurations and other things, documented below


```
&alg - load with algorithm Example: [i]Sune - [url=http://snk.digibase.ca/ksim.htm?alg=RUR'URU2R']?alg=RUR'URU2R'[/url][/i]

&colours - set colour scheme (all six need to be specified for visualcube images to work) Example: [i]Japanese scheme - [url=http://snk.digibase.ca/ksim.htm?colours=white,yellow,orange,blue,green,red]?colours=white,yellow,orange,blue,green,red[/url][/i]

&solve - show solve replay (format is scramble,step1,step2,etc) Example: [i]5.55 WR Replay - [url=http://snk.digibase.ca/ksim.htm?solve=D2U'R2UF2D2U'R2U'B'L2R'B'D2UB2L'D'R2,xy',FRDLF,URU'R'dR'UR,yU2'R'U'R,ULU'L'dRU'R',y'U'RUR'URU'R',R2'U'R'U'RURURU'RU2']?solve=D2U'R2UF2D2U'R2U'B'L2R'B'D2UB2L'D'R2,xy',FRDLF,URU'R'dR'UR,yU2'R'U'R,ULU'L'dRU'R',y'U'RUR'URU'R',R2'U'R'U'RURURU'RU2'[/url][/i]

&macro - define macros (format is name,alg,name,alg) Example: [i]Some macros - [url=http://snk.digibase.ca/ksim.htm?macro=Sune,RUR'URU2R',Niklas,L'URU'LUR']?macro=Sune,RUR'URU2R',Niklas,L'URU'LUR'[/url][/i]

&align - set cube alignment (options are left,centre,right,swap) Example: [i]Centre alignment - [url=http://snk.digibase.ca/ksim.htm?align=centre]?align=centre[/url][/i]

&meepmode - enable meep mode Example:[i][url=http://snk.digibase.ca/ksim.htm?meepmode]?meepmode[/url][/i]

&rfu - show R F U face only in isometric view

&clear - clear saved data Example: [i][url=http://snk.digibase.ca/ksim.htm?clear]?clear[/url][/i]
```

If you have any useful feature requests, I'll probably add them

kSim

Credits: 

ksim - thom barlow
acube - josef jelinek (js port by lucas garron)
timer stuff - joey gouly
visualcube - conrad rider
ideas & testing - justin jaffray


----------



## Brest (Jun 18, 2013)

Released! <3


----------



## applemobile (Jun 18, 2013)

So pretty ^.^ 

How did you come up with the name?


----------



## qqwref (Jun 18, 2013)

The sim looks very cool, and I definitely wanna play with all the new features. But the somewhat different keymap is confusing me. Can you please write down all the moves in the kSim layout?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 18, 2013)

qqwref said:


> The sim looks very cool, and I definitely wanna play with all the new features. But the somewhat different keymap is confusing me. Can you please write down all the moves in the kSim layout?



if you click options you can set it to the qcube layout, or set your own custom keymap

there's even a link in the OP that loads it with the qcube layout :3

(the only differences are T/Y - y/y', G/H - M'/M, R/U - E'/E, V/N - F'/F, 8/, - r/r', 3/C - l'/l. still not used to them myself and it's evolved a bit over time)


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to exploring this =D


----------



## AndyK (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow, that is beautiful. So many great options! This thing does stuff I didn't even imagine

I was terrible at these things until I had the keyboard layout drilled into my head by constantly looking at this image:


Since you can customize your keyboard layout, could you make a dynamic representation of a keyboard with the turn each key triggers? This could help the noobs and also help you learn a new layout


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jun 18, 2013)

applemobile said:


> How did you come up with the name?


His username starts with a "K", so it's quite logical really.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 18, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> His username starts with a "K", so it's quite logical really.



applemobile was just trolling.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 18, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> if you click options you can set it to the qcube layout, or set your own custom keymap
> 
> there's even a link in the OP that loads it with the qcube layout :3


Yeah, I found out that much, but the options only let me set it one key at a time (without displaying what it was set to originally) and I wanted to see what the actual kSim layout was. I already have a 3x3 sim with qcube layout 



Kirjava said:


> (the only differences are T/Y - y/y', G/H - M'/M, R/U - E'/E, V/N - F'/F, 8/, - r/r', 3/C - l'/l. still not used to them myself and it's evolved a bit over time)


Hm, interesting. Some of those would be pretty hard to get used to for me. I wonder how fast you could end up doing Roux with it. (I freely admit that the heise/qcube layout is not optimal for slice-based methods. It's not even too good for Yau, because of those pesky 3r and u turns.)


----------



## frenzen (Jun 18, 2013)

wow this is amazing


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 18, 2013)

idunrike it really

9.54 single though bleh


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 19, 2013)

Very neat, Thom!

Could I request a color chooser, though?
I can't distinguish between your orange/green at all so it's totally unusable


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 19, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Could I request a color chooser, though?
> I can't distinguish between your orange/green at all so it's totally unusable



It already has this - the &colours parameter mentioned in the OP explains how to do it.



qqwref said:


> I wonder how fast you could end up doing Roux with it.



Maybe someone could try, but I really intend to use this more for finding algs than anything else. Hell, the actual timer is one of the last things I added - wasn't going to add one at all at one point.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks awesome. Maybe I'll finally get into sim now  Thanks so much for making this.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 19, 2013)

In the default qcube layout in the dropdown menu, would it be possible to set it so both T and Y do a x move (like qcube does)? 
Or how would I edit the URL so that it loads like that? (Actually I just want so set T(not Y) to do x, but I don't want to remap the keys every time)

Great to have a algtyper alternative though, I remember algtyper used to frustrate me.

9.21 single btw


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 19, 2013)

Tao Yu said:


> Or how would I edit the URL so that it loads like that? (Actually I just want so set T(not Y) to do x, but I don't want to remap the keys every time)



http://snk.digibase.ca/ksim.htm?key...9,83,76,997,996,59,65,84,78,80,81,85,77,86,82

:3


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 26, 2013)

Everyone loves updates.

The biggest thing that people seemed to mention was that the cube view wasn't very good for solving, so I added the views from heise sim and qcube. I think either of those is best for solving, while the isometric view is better for generating algs and manipulating them.

Below is an image of how the views are supposed to look, if they don't seem to look like this in your browser, can you tell me which one you are using and I'll try and fix it?


----------



## JasonK (Jun 26, 2013)

It all seems to work, but the view selector says *isometic* rather than isometric


----------



## qqwref (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh wow, Heise view with HTML/CSS. You are crazy.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 26, 2013)

JasonK said:


> It all seems to work, but the view selector says *isometic* rather than isometric



lol, thanks - fixed



qqwref said:


> Oh wow, Heise view with HTML/CSS. You are crazy.



It's a bit ugly but it works :3


Added to GitHub - https://github.com/snkenjoi/kSim

More features coming soon, probably


----------



## blokpoi (Jun 27, 2013)

Can you add a last layer scrambler please?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 27, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> Can you add a last layer scrambler please?



MAYBE BRO WE'LL SEE

Today's update; saving for all your settings, times, macros, keymaps, cubestate, etc

added &clear to clear saved settings and &meepmode to enable meep mode


----------



## coldsun0630 (Jun 27, 2013)

Whoa.... That's awesome!

/

but there is something i can't understand..
what are those like <R,U> and <R, F, U> and what are 'computing depth's meaning on that solver?


----------



## AndyK (Jun 29, 2013)

This just keeps getting better. Great stuff!


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 2, 2013)

I revamped the options menu so it looks a bit sleeker. I also added the ability to change the colourscheme from within the UI.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 10, 2013)

Added new scramble types. Scrambles supported: 3x3x3, MU, RU, LU, RFU, RUL, RrMU, Half Turn, LL, OLL, PLL, ELL, CLL, CMLL, ZBLL, 2GLL, LSLL, OLLCP, Edges, Corners

Also (at request of rob yau) added a case trainer for people learning big alg sets and their subsets

These are mostly the same as the new scrambles - but CLL, ZBLL and OLLCP have the AS/S/L/U/T/Pi/H subsets too.


----------



## Egide (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello Kirjava, thanks for the awesome sim, unfortunately l can't seem to find the scramble types from LL all the way to Corners. what do l need to do in order to access them?


----------



## timeless (Nov 3, 2013)

possible to make a 3x3 timer that reads out scramble on ipod?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 3, 2013)

Egide said:


> Hello Kirjava, thanks for the awesome sim, unfortunately l can't seem to find the scramble types from LL all the way to Corners. what do l need to do in order to access them?



I removed Chen's solver because it caused lag on starting and seemed to sometimes cause errors.

You can still get the old version at http://snk.digibase.ca/ksim_trainer.htm


----------



## Egide (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Egide (Nov 23, 2013)

Is there any way of training only one set of ZBLL?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 23, 2013)

yeah next to zbll there are buttons for subsets


----------



## Egide (Nov 24, 2013)

Do you mean the buttons in Trainer? Is there a way of making them automatic so that when l hit the space bar only cases of one subset appear?


----------



## MWilson (Jan 31, 2014)

Is there a way to limit allowed turns for the solver like in acube?


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 31, 2014)

Dominate said:


> Is there a way to limit allowed turns for the solver like in acube?



No, but this is one of the things on the todo list for the next version, when I get around to making it.


----------



## deadcat (Oct 25, 2017)

Apologies for the necro. This is a great virtual cube, thank you for making it!
Is it possible to pass RGB values in, instead of the color names? My color blindness is unfortunately quite picky, and I'm having trouble finding the right values in the GUI picker or the builtin color names.


----------



## Elo13 (Oct 25, 2017)

deadcat said:


> Apologies for the necro. This is a great virtual cube, thank you for making it!
> Is it possible to pass RGB values in, instead of the color names? My color blindness is unfortunately quite picky, and I'm having trouble finding the right values in the GUI picker or the builtin color names.



You can use hex values in KSim 2.


----------



## deadcat (Oct 25, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> You can use hex values in KSim 2.


Holy #$%^ my mind was blown. Thank you!


----------

